

IPhone Application Marketing: What Every Developer Needs to Know - ajzinni
http://www.positivespaceblog.com/archives/iphone-application-marketing-what-every-developer-needs-to-know/

======
petercooper
Not bad points to take on board, but they're generic, and suited to product
marketing in general - not specific to iPhone application marketing, alas.

